# Today 10/13



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hit the Russian Freighter. Alot of black snapper, a little skittish but could be speared with patience.

I tagged an amberjack and a barely legal grouper. Not too shabby.

A few cuda around. Tons of baitfish. Vis was 30/40 ft in some areas dropping to 20 in some spots. All in all not a bad day.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:toast Sweet man! If the weather cooperates, we'll be out Friday and Saturday!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Let me know how you do.

My partner and I are wanting to head to the Tenneco Sat the 27th.

That is one of my favorite spots.


----------

